# Tear stains! :(



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

Monroe has a lot of white on her face and gets some 'lovely' tear stains 

We've tried washing her eyes daily, tried a lotion but I honestly can't remember the name of it, checked with the vets and we feed beet pulp free food (heard a lot about that causing staining) so what do we try next? :scared:

I'd prefer something topical, a lotion or wipe as I don't love the idea of feeding her tablets etc but I'm open to ideas/something that works! 

I was advised 'Angel Eyes' by someone on a forum I used ages ago, but it contains something that over here is perscription only, so technically illegal to buy (and unsafe for longterm use apparantly) so I never bothered with that!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I was told by someone at ringcraft who had white dogs to use a little Lystene mouthwash on a bit of cotton wool and arefully wipe over the stain and it will clean it off.It will take more than one attempt though. I've never tried it as I stopped showing my white faced whippet so wasn't bothered about her having stains on her face.


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

Ooh :eek6: That's a new one on me :lol:
Will have to give it a shot, ty


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

my bichons are very prone to tear stains too so i tried all products nothing worked so i tried Optrex eye bath just put a little on a cotton wool pad each day once in the morning once at night and hey presto best thing I ever tried expensive but it lasts a long time and well worth it too


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

What kind of food do you feed, try and feed as natural as feasible, certainly one without chemical preservatives and as high quality as possible


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a toy poodle for a while who was white, I used Diamond Eyes

Before









After









It worked quite well and I done it daily


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Freyja said:


> I was told by someone at ringcraft who had white dogs to use a little Lystene mouthwash


Imagine wiping mouthwash near your eyes .... no thanks!


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> my bichons are very prone to tear stains too so i tried all products nothing worked so i tried Optrex eye bath just put a little on a cotton wool pad each day once in the morning once at night and hey presto best thing I ever tried expensive but it lasts a long time and well worth it too


Ooh, not heard of that, shall deffo give it a go if my first plan fails! 
Just ordered one yesterday so I'll give that a shot, if not, optrex is next if it doesn't work, ty!



Amethyst said:


> What kind of food do you feed, try and feed as natural as feasible, certainly one without chemical preservatives and as high quality as possible


Used to just feed Hero, moved on to Orijen kibble and Lukullus wet meat finally!



SpringerHusky said:


> I had a toy poodle for a while who was white, I used Diamond Eyes
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Wow! That's actually made my jaw drop lol... I actually ordered some Diamond Eyes last night! Really can't wait for it to come now  :thumbup:

Roughly how long would you say that transformation took? I assume a while, I doubt there's a quick fix 

Thanks everyone for your replies


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Broadways said:


> Wow! That's actually made my jaw drop lol... I actually ordered some Diamond Eyes last night! Really can't wait for it to come now  :thumbup:
> 
> Roughly how long would you say that transformation took? I assume a while, I doubt there's a quick fix
> 
> Thanks everyone for your replies


About a month, I did not own him very long only a month so I would say pretty quick actually :thumbup:


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> About a month, I did not own him very long only a month so I would say pretty quick actually :thumbup:


Wow :eek6: I'm practically bouncing up and down in excitement now! Hope it works so well for me


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Before I realised it was something in Cheeko's diet causing the problem I used contact lens soution mixed with some lemon juice. It bleaches the fur over time but with poodles they get shaved anyway. Cheeko still gets it but not as much. Just decided to accept he gets it because his breeding is crap..! Best thing with the blacks is it doesn't show  Jack and Blu just get a bit of crust that I pick off each day.


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

keirk said:


> Imagine wiping mouthwash near your eyes .... no thanks!


I'm with you on that one, and the lemon juice, yowzer!:001_unsure:

I tried a number of things but TBH all were too much of a comittment for the sake of asthetics for me. Fair play if you do keep it up.

We get the stained hair trimmed once a month, and when he goes for his neuter op next month they'll flush his tear ducts whilst he's out; apparently that will help. Something to consider if you doggy ever has to go under, but hopefully the opportunity won't arise of course!


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

kimdelyse said:


> Something to consider if you doggy ever has to go under, but hopefully the opportunity won't arise of course!


Ooh, I think that's certainly something to consider for when she's spayed... Shall have to mention it as a posssible option tnext time I go to the vets! :thumbup:


----------



## janehans (Dec 21, 2010)

i understand the frustration but don't understand why you assume that all supplements are bad.

I wouldn't use any of the antibiotic based ones but that is only because i know that some of the natural ones work.

I have first hand experience of using Angels Delight- it works but was pricey to start for the trial period (I got the smallest bottle)- but- hey it worked- i just added the powder to the food and didn't have to do anything else.

My GF has a hulking bull dog- I am sure that Angels Delight would have worked for her but it is too expensive for heavy dogs so she tried the Naturvet Tear Stain Supplement and it worked- My stuff worked faster for me and looks like it has better ingredients but hers is cheaper- Will I change- Nah!!!

The point I am making is that there are now oddles of drug free products out there try one. If it doesn't work then phone them

Here are a couple of starters

naturvet

natural, legal tear stain remover for dogs and cats natural dogs

angels delight

Angels Delight - Natural Dog Tear Stain Remover- medium- 60g Angels delight is a natural dog and cat tear stain remover [] - £24.68 : Bichon Hotel, make your dog a healthy and happy dog


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

kimdelyse said:


> I'm with you on that one, and the lemon juice, yowzer!:001_unsure:
> 
> I tried a number of things but TBH all were too much of a comittment for the sake of asthetics for me. Fair play if you do keep it up.
> 
> We get the stained hair trimmed once a month, and when he goes for his neuter op next month they'll flush his tear ducts whilst he's out; apparently that will help. Something to consider if you doggy ever has to go under, but hopefully the opportunity won't arise of course!


It doesn't go in the eye just near it. You need to be careful and trust me Cheeko is the last dog on this earth that would let something like that near him if it hurt or was uncomfortable.


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

janehans said:


> i understand the frustration but don't understand why you assume that all supplements are bad.
> 
> I wouldn't use any of the antibiotic based ones but that is only because i know that some of the natural ones work.
> 
> ...


I don't assume all supplements are bad at all, just a lot contain antibiotics and if I can avoid putting chemicals in my dogs I'd prefer too, personal choice that's all.

It's Angel Eyes I said I didn't want to use, have seen the Angels Delight around too though, but heard very mixed reviews on it. If this product I just ordered doesn't work I'll deffo be looking for something else and shall look into it, ty 

I know there are drug/antibiotic free ones, as I said though, I'd just prefer a topical treatment 

Not heard of the Natur Vet one before, so shall look into that one, thanks again.


----------



## MsSpringador (Dec 22, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I had a toy poodle for a while who was white, I used Diamond Eyes
> 
> So pleased someone mentioned this and you've got it on order, its absolutely fab and really gentle. There are so many 'cosmetic' things that smell and seem really nasty. I'm sure you'll be sorted in no time x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I had a toy poodle for a while who was white, I used Diamond Eyes
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


do you have to put pics like this up??? ............. makes me want one!!! sooooo cute!! 



Broadways said:


> Ooh :eek6: That's a new one on me :lol:
> Will have to give it a shot, ty


how old is he/she? my dog used to get this, as he got bigger it just stopped like that! I did use something when he was younger, cant remember the name though


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

MsSpringador said:


> SpringerHusky said:
> 
> 
> > I had a toy poodle for a while who was white, I used Diamond Eyes
> ...


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Dorwest Herbs Dorwest recommend their Mixed Vegetable Tablets to help with tear staining. I use Mixed Vegetable Tablets combined with Garlic and Fenugreek Tablets. It can only harm your pocket  and may help with the staining 
Linda


----------



## amyboanddarcy (Jun 16, 2010)

Did the diamond eye work? I have a cavalier with bad tear stains. They improved ona different food but were still there and now im just starting to use diamond eye. I too am not keen on the idea of feeding her antibiotics to get rid of them. 

A
x


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Linda 

My only concern with those would be the mild diuretic effect it mentions? 

Have you used them before?


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

amyboanddarcy said:


> Did the diamond eye work? I have a cavalier with bad tear stains. They improved ona different food but were still there and now im just starting to use diamond eye. I too am not keen on the idea of feeding her antibiotics to get rid of them.
> 
> A
> x


Still haven't received it thanks to the post, but will be sure to post before and after pics (after a week, then update it etc) so other people can see 

If you find anything better let me know?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Broadways said:


> Thanks Linda
> 
> My only concern with those would be the mild diuretic effect it mentions?
> 
> Have you used them before?


I have used them & not noticed any problems with diuretic effects.
Linda


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

harry started getting stained eyes last year. i tried eye envy, bought a small starter pack. it did work, and his eyes were good all summer but theyve started again, so ive just ordered some more. might try the eye wash though. i put few drops of cider vinegar in his water too.
michelle xx


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for your replies 

I have the Eye Envy site bookmarked, I think that will be my second port of call as I really would prefer something topical 

However, it all depends on if anything ever arrives, still waiting on the Diamond Eyes!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I use diamond white it really does work, over a period of a few days for really bad tear staining.


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks, fingers crossed it does work!


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

Morning...

I use diamond eyes and yep does work I also changed to bottled water, it doesnt have to be expensive one the supermarket own brand is fine, but works because there is no chlorine etc in it, which there is in tap water which can cause eye staining, it was recommended to me and def made a dramatic difference to Oozy.


----------



## Broadways (Nov 21, 2010)

Maz&Oozy said:


> Morning...
> 
> I use diamond eyes and yep does work I also changed to bottled water, it doesnt have to be expensive one the supermarket own brand is fine, but works because there is no chlorine etc in it, which there is in tap water which can cause eye staining, it was recommended to me and def made a dramatic difference to Oozy.


I think you're about the 5th person to rate Diamond Eyes well... gosh, you'll have to stop it :lol: I'm getting more and more antsy for mine to turn up! 

Bottled water ay? I heard that helps a lot in hard water areas? Or does it work in all areas?  I'm a water novice :lol:


----------



## Aideenkok (Nov 5, 2015)

shirleystarr said:


> my bichons are very prone to tear stains too so i tried all products nothing worked so i tried Optrex eye bath just put a little on a cotton wool pad each day once in the morning once at night and hey presto best thing I ever tried expensive but it lasts a long time and well worth it too


Hi ,I have a 5 month old Bichon what has mild tea staining. Do you think opted is good? She hates getting her eyes cleaned and groomed! Thank you x


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

I started giving Alfie only filtered water to drink and it actually reduced the tearing problem cavachons are prone to so the actual staining isn't as bad as it could be.


----------

